

Gondor Launches - jtauber
https://gondor.io/blog/2011/09/02/gondor-launches/

======
michaelschade
For further reading, Gondor has been discussed previously on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2075158>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2728855>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2728855>

------
crazydiamond
(From their website, like Heroku)

Gondor was designed for people who want to deploy their Django sites early and
often.

Whether it's feature branches in development being deployed for review and
testing, or a multi-server dedicated production stack, Gondor frees you up to
focus on your site, not your infrastructure.

Gondor supports:

    
    
        command-line deployment
        unlimited domains
        revision control via git or mercurial
        dependency management using pip
        database migrations via South or nashvegas
        full backups of your entire application
        asynchronous and scheduled task execution
        full-text search using Solr and django-haystack
        caching via redis

------
ChrisLTD
The pricing structure seems extremely reasonable. I hope Django developers
jump on board and keep them afloat.

One of the reasons I switched from Django to Rails was because of the
community support in the form of awesome tools like Heroku. If Gondor had been
around a year ago I likely wouldn't have switched.

------
tmcw
I know it's a tech thing, but it's a really good idea in the practice of
launch posts to explain what the thing is and what it does, at least to some
degree.

